# mischevious platy fry



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

So a week ago my white mickey mouse platy had twenty fry and I put them in a breeding box until they ready to be moved to their own tank. And lo and behold I spot a lone platy fry outside the box hiding in the plants I suspect it jumped out the box only to be clever enough to escape those fish watching it.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I love platy fry! Mine are so fun to watch!


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd love to see a picture of the Mom.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

To get a photo of a fish while its moving is very difficult so I'll try.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

my fish dont eat the platy fry. its pretty funny watching the little fish swim around my 55 gal lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If they are a week old, odds are they are old enough to swim away from any other Platy.


----------



## ProudWitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Platy fry are a lot faster and more active than guppy fry. I think that's what makes them more fun to watch. They seem to grow faster too. The activity level may have something to do with it.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I have 2 platy fry drops in my tank now. The older ones (sunsetxblue) are 3 weeks old and the younger ones (redwagxblue) are 1.5 weeks old. It is awesome to watch the older ones come to the surface now and eat with the adults. There is around 10 of those. And the younger ones are getting a little more brave (about 6 I think), they go up but scoot away when the adults come too close. They are all doing awesome. I have a Blue in my net right now. She is ready to pop. She is so big I swear she is going to have a hundred in there. This is my first time raising fry in a net. Will see how that goes.


----------

